# Emissions issues w 18 hatch 1.6??



## Jakingery (Jan 24, 2019)

18 hatch 1.6, been in shop twice for emissions codes, 3rd time replaced exhaust temp sensors and catalytic converter(which took almost 3 months to get in, sounded like a fighter plane by that time), now threw another emissions code today with 175 miles until speed is reduced to 65mph. 16k miles on the car and is a year old, love it and the fuel mileage but having to go to the shop every 2-3 months is bs. Curious if anyone else has had this problem, from what ive read it seems you either have one with no problems, or if you have problems, they're continuous. New member, thanks for any info, im aware of the lemon law, and probably going to go that route if it keeps up another time or two if its not to big of a pain.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Jakingery said:


> 18 hatch 1.6, been in shop twice for emissions codes, 3rd time replaced exhaust temp sensors and catalytic converter(which took almost 3 months to get in, sounded like a fighter plane by that time), now threw another emissions code today with 175 miles until speed is reduced to 65mph. 16k miles on the car and is a year old, love it and the fuel mileage but having to go to the shop every 2-3 months is bs. Curious if anyone else has had this problem, from what ive read it seems you either have one with no problems, or if you have problems, they're continuous. New member, thanks for any info, im aware of the lemon law, and probably going to go that route if it keeps up another time or two if its not to big of a pain.


Welcome, sorry to hear of your struggles.

Since the 1.6 is a diesel, there’s no “catalytic converter”...did they replace the Selective Catalytic Reductant/Reducer (SCR) or possibly the Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF)?

What are your driving patterns like? Mostly city, stop n go? Short trips or longer mainly highway?


----------



## Jakingery (Jan 24, 2019)

Im assuming the catalytic reducer, they thought the temp sensors were malfunctioning and not allowing it to burn off, and it was clogging up. Very little stop and go, the wife drives it 70 miles or so round trip work every day, and it doesnt set and idle. Which regardless, it still shouldnt be an issue on a new car. Ive never had any problems with either my duramax or cummins


----------



## Jakingery (Jan 24, 2019)

They called it a catalytic converter at the dealers service desk anyway


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Jakingery said:


> They called it a catalytic converter at the dealers service desk anyway


What does the warranty repair order paperwork say? That would be most important for your upcoming litigation


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

It sounds like it was the DPF they replaced, not the SCR. The DPF will plug if it is not burning off properly.

The DPF has to be able to get hot enough to burn off the soot that builds up every so often. 
All city driving is hard to complete a regen/ burn off. These new diesels prefer a modest amount of highway driving. 
If the DPF cannot burn the soot off you will have problems. 

With your described driving routine you should not have any problems completing a regen/ burn off on the DPF. 

Any idea what the current code is?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

@*yachtboy205* has related a similar experience with his Gen 2 diesel, approx 20K miles.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/418...583-2017-diesel-scr-problems.html#post3218457


----------



## Jakingery (Jan 24, 2019)

I dont have the repair orders in hand, but i can get them when the time comes. Its a code with the DEF system now, i had read in another post someone had a cracked def injector and another had a melted line. Its in the shop now, we'll see i guess


----------



## Jakingery (Jan 24, 2019)

Replacing the def heater this time around


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for followup. 
Makes sense. I've heard of many diesel vehicles with def-heater failure, including trucks. Some (all?) bigrigs slow-down/shut-ff immediately when their diesel emissions stuff fails, do not pass go, do not drive 65 mph, pull to side of road immediately. 

On our cars, the 65 mph (55/45/35/25/15/4) speed-limit governor happens due to almost any DEF level/quality/heater issue. 
I always look up every check-engine light reason, sometimes by calling Onstar or checking email from Onstar to get their help to see the detailed code. 

I don't bring the car to dealer for check-engine until/unless it is due for oil-change, and then I inform dealer service rep of the previous or current check-engine-light. One time the code was due to ice&snow frozen into the moving radiator flaps that I have never seen/found. If I had ignored it entirely it would have had no real effect and would hvae disappeared on its own, saving me the dealer charge to diagnose it. 

Other time the dealer reported no stored check-engine codes despite the fact that check-engine did occur and indicate an emissions issue. Onstar had verified that it was some emissions-related code which I gladly ignored until the next oil change.


----------

